# Statoil - nw ships for anchor handling



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From www.statoil.com - 

_New ships for safer anchorhandling 

Charters worth NOK 1.8 billion, including options, for three anchorhandling newbuildings have been placed by Statoil with Norway’s Solstad Offshore (SOFF) and Havila Shipping companies.

The group challenged the offshore sector in 2003 to come up with solutions which could reduce manual labour in anchorhandling. That move was prompted by Statoil’s desire to achieve a stronger focus on safety in order to reduce the number of incidents experienced with such operations.

“This challenge was accepted by the industry,” says Terje Overvik, executive vice president for Exploration & Production Norway.

“The ships we’re now chartering incorporate pioneering technology which enhances safe working as well as substantially reducing nitrogen oxide emissions.”

These three vessels not only represent a major advance in terms of the working environment and pollution, but also use less fuel.

Their multifunctional design means they can be used additionally for oil-spill clean-up, stand-by and supply services, and as mother ships for simple subsea operations. 


The charters awarded to Havila Shipping run for three years, with options for three one-year extensions, and cover two of the company’s large anchorhandling vessels.

Havila Mars and Havila Mercury are under construction at Havyard Leirvik in western Norway for delivery next March and July respectively.

The company’s Havila Force vessel is due to operate for a period from 1 January 2007.

Running for five years with three options for one-year extensions, the SOFF charter covers a ship developed by the owner in close cooperation with Vik-Sandvik.

This Normand Ferking unit is under construction at Flekkefjord Slipp & Maskinfabrikk in southern Norway for delivery in April next year.

The three charters are worth NOK 1 billion for the firm periods._

Rushie


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Rushie
As having worked for both the companies in the article I was very intrigued. The Norwegian owned vessels in my opinion have always led the market in creature comfort and with all the mod cons. The only thing I would question is the manning levels, as with all ship owners over the years crews have been cut to bare manning so not only multi purpose vessels but multi purpose people onboard.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Gdynia,

If I find any more updates I'll keep you posted.

Rushie


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

From Havila website.
Delivery in March 2007 from Havyard Leirvik. Large AHTS- vessel of Rolls- Royce UT786 CD design. Estimated bollard pull of 210 tonn. Total prop. eff of 18.360 BHP.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*'toxic Ship' Firm In Jamaica Row*

BBC News
the Dutch company involved in a toxic waste scandel in the Ivory Coast has been linked to the resignation of a Jamaican Minster,amid corruptions allegations.
in a separate development the ship that off loaded the waste in the Ivory Coast,the Probo Koala,could be released shortly from the Estonian port of Talin where it has been held while investigators looked at its cargo and the ships log.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Dom,

I think (rumour has it) that she'll be allowed to leave Estonia as she's already discharged the "fun cargo" on the Ivory Coast...but Greenpeace still are trying to block her movements.

The incident apparently led to the Ivory Coast Gov resigning...so I'm intrigued by the reference to Jamaica. Has she been involved in something else.?

Rushie


----------

